#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Two English teachers deported from Indonesia

## kingwilly

*Two English teachers deported* TANGERANG (JP): The Tangerang Immigration agency deported two foreign nationals Friday for violating their visas.
Arriving on tourist visas, the two men, identified as 38-year-old Australian Stephen Lowson and 41-year-old Nicholas Stanley Charles Eager of Britain, were detained Thursday night while teaching English in Pamulang.
Chief of Tangerang Immigration Agency Pondang Tambunan told _The Jakarta Post_ that the two would be sent to their countries origin on Friday evening.
"We have tickets for them; Nicholas is scheduled to leave Soekarno-Hatta International Airport at 8:20 p.m., and Steven will fly to Australia at 8:45," he said Friday, adding that the deportation process would be tightly monitored by his officers. 
Lowson and Eager reportedly entered the country on Oct. 6.
Tambunan said as an industrial area, Tangerang is a haven for foreigners working without proper documents.(Multa Fidrus)

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Unusual that the Indo authorities would clamp down on English teachers without a Kim-S.

----------


## Megahorn

Deport the people harmlessly trying to improve your people's education. Fucking idiots. (immigration, not the teachers)

----------


## watterinja

Well, at least they seem to have been spared an excessive spell in IDC.

----------


## benbaaa

Presumably there is a _legal_ way of teaching English in Indonesia if that's what you want to do.  No sympathy, I'm afraid.

----------


## DrB0b

> Deport the people harmlessly trying to improve your people's education. Fucking idiots. (immigration, not the teachers)


So how long have you been teaching without a work permit then?

----------


## DrAndy

after all the fuss about paedos infiltrating the teaching profession, it is hardly suprising that the authorities are trying to make sure that at least they have the correct qualifications before assaulting any kids

----------


## colourful-era

> Presumably there is a legal way of teaching English in Indonesia if that's what you want to do. No sympathy, I'm afraid.


Presumably you are a Saint and have never done anything illegal - not even enjoyed the 'services' of a bargirl type person in Thailand?

----------


## panama hat

I really can't see the brouhaha.  

No proper documentation, especially in teaching, can only have one result when caught. 

It's not as though working legally is that difficult, is it?  (For C-E, that was a rhetorical question)

----------


## colourful-era

It's not that difficult , I agree - and I also agree with Megahorn. 

There's some real bums out there with qualifications - same old argument again though - ie:bits of paper do not maketh a teacher.





> Deport the people harmlessly trying to improve your people's education. Fucking idiots. (immigration, not the teachers)

----------


## panama hat

And I, in turn, agree with you about bits of paper. 

However, illegality is illegality.  We expect the government here and at home to uphold the law when it benefits us, but we seem to change our minds when it doesn't. 

I have to admit that the teaching profession should be far more controlled, simply because I have children (though not in school here) and would want every effort made by the authorities to ensure that the credentials and background are checked meticulously.

----------


## colourful-era

fair point, but you could easily have a bum pass those tests.

A degree, WP and lack of obvious convictions would still allow legions of poor teachers through the gates.

----------


## benbaaa

> Presumably you are a Saint


I believe the Pope has me under consideration, yes.  :Smile:

----------


## andy55

> And I, in turn, agree with you about bits of paper. 
> 
> However, illegality is illegality. We expect the government here and at home to uphold the law when it benefits us, but we seem to change our minds when it doesn't. 
> 
> I have to admit that the teaching profession should be far more controlled, simply because I have children (though not in school here) and would want every effort made by the authorities to ensure that the credentials and background are checked meticulously.


"ahemm"--
a "government"?
 a military junta comes to mind

----------


## panama hat

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Yes, well . . . semantics . . . kind of, sort of, in a way. 

However, that detracts from the point I was making (plus the story plays in Indonesia where they have a perfectly legitimately paid for government.)

----------


## Reaper

> Deport the people harmlessly trying to improve your people's education. Fucking idiots. (immigration, not the teachers)


Agree or disagree. They should have got their papers sorted as in work permits etc. They got caught and deported nothing underhand about it. Asian countries want people who have B.Ed degrees and expect to pay them a pittance. You get what you pay for. Reality and fantasy do not always meet in these countries. These are however not limited to Asians. Look at the advert that was run in Phuket by an expat law firm last year. They wanted a US attorney that graduated from an Ivy League university (a must) for 35,000 Baht a month. 


 :rofl:

----------


## Topper

I wonder who they pissed off?  Probably got into a drunken brawl and forced the police to look at their papers.

----------

